# Participation Reward Thread



## Bontakun (Jan 30, 2018)

*Participation*
*Rewards*​
Participating in forum activities earns you . This thread is for information and recording prize points that posters acquire through participation. After being announced here, the points are added to the Contest Central points list.

You can get points by participation in the following ways:

*Contest Entries*
You will earn points for entries in regular CC contests (PotW, GotW, and BT) during a month.

*Voting*
If you vote in all or nearly all regular CC contests during a month, you will be given at least a participation point.  can earn additional points depending on how informative it is. If you are not an expert in the type of contest, a layman's point of view is also valuable! Remember to vote in both poll threads if there are two.  to CC alerts to never miss a poll!
*
Community Service*
Hosting or assisting in certain events earns you points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 16, 2018)

HVoA January 2017 participation points:

Contest entry:
Don King 3
Priscilla 6
Haruka Katana 3

Shops and Requests:
Gina 5
Sayaka 2
Omoikane 2

Giveaways:
Fiona 2
Shizune 1
Gina 1

Daily sketch:
Brian 1
Loni 5
Kanga 1
Yoshua 2
Claudio 3
Babby 1
Jouninja 3
Jojo 1
ESD 5
Xel'Lotath 2
Avant 2
The Light 2
Remchu 2
MShadows 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 27, 2018)

CC February Participation Points:

Contest Entry:
PotW 1, GotW 1, GotW 2, PotW 2, GotW 3, PotW 3, GotW 4, PotW 4:

Alaude 3

Aphrodite 3
Avalon 3

Bontakun 3

Dark Wanderer 3
Don King 4
Grandpa Uchiha 3

Haruka Katana 3

JayJay 3
Mohit 3

Nataly 3
Priscilla 3
Voting (v = votes, c= comments):
GotW 1, PotW 1, GotW 2, PotW 2, GotW 3, PotW 3:

Alaude 1v

Aphrodite 1c
Avalon 1v

Bontakun 1c
Dayscanor 1c

Don King 1v 1c
Haruka Katana 1v 

JayJay 1c

Mali 1c
Nataly 1c
Priscilla 1v

Don King is the king of participation


----------



## Bontakun (May 17, 2018)

March Participation


Contest entry

Alaude 4

Avalon 3

Bontakun 3

Nataly 4

Priscilla 3

Underworld Broker 3
Voting and commenting

Alaude 1

Avalon 1

Bontakun 3

Haruka Katana 1

JayJay 1

Nataly 4
AAB banner and interview

poutanko 2

Underworld Broker 2

Mohit 2

JayJay 2

Loni 2

Bontakun 2

Alaude 2

Priscilla 2

Total

@Alaude 7

@Avalon 4

@Bontakun 8

@Nataly 8

@Priscilla 5

@Underworld Broker 5

@Haruka Katana 1

@jayjay³²  3

@poutanko 2

...ran out of tag limit. continue on next post...


----------



## Bontakun (May 17, 2018)

...continued...

@Avito  2

@Loni 2
Nataly and Bontakun are tied as king and queen of participation! @Don King is sorely missed. Where did you go, Don King?

Thank you all for a very active March! It would be amazing if we can see this level of participation again one day!


----------



## Kylo Ren (May 18, 2018)

I changed my pc and I didn't copy my PS.


----------



## poutanko (May 18, 2018)

...so I have 2 more points other than the one listed on global contest points?


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2018)

Don King said:


> I changed my pc and I didn't copy my PS.




Do you need help getting it back?



poutanko said:


> ...so I have 2 more points other than the one listed on global contest points?



I already added them to the Contest Central points 
Anything posted here is like... "these points were just added"
Maybe I should clarify that somewhere


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 4, 2018)

April Participation

Entries:

Alaude 3

Bontakun 4

Ignition 4

Nataly 4
Votes and comments:

Bontakun 4

Haruka Katana 1

Nataly 7
AAB banners and interviews:

none (S1 points given in March)
Total

@Alaude 3

@Bontakun 8

@Ignition 4

@Nataly 11
@Haruka Katana 1

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 9, 2018)

this don't exist anymore?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 9, 2018)

What month is it? July huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 19, 2018)

so do we have an updated tally by chance?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 19, 2018)

It's in the works.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2018)

*May Participation Points*

Submission Points
Nataly 5
Bontakun 3
Raiden 3

Voting Points (remember to vote in GotW, PotW, and AAB to get points!)
HK 1
Bontakun 1
Nataly 1

Commenting Points
Bontakun 10

AAB Interviews
Alaude 1
UB 1
pou 1
Bonta 1
Avito 1
JJ 1
Loni 1

Combined
@Nataly 6
@Bontakun 15
@Haruka Katana 1
@Raiden 3
@Alaude 1
@Underworld Broker 1
@poutanko 1
@Avito 1
@jayjay³² 1
@Loni 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2018)

*June Participation*

Entries
(AAB S2R2 S2R3, GotW 14-17, PotW 17-20)

Azeruth 3
White Wolf 3
Alaude 4
Bontakun 3
Nataly 4

Voting
(AAB S2R2 S2R3, GotW 14-17, PotW 17-20)


Haruka Katana 1
Bontakun 1
Azeruth = 1
Nataly 1

Commenting
(AAB S2R2 S2R3, GotW 14-17, PotW 17-20)

Bontakun 6
Eros 1

AAB
(AAB S2)
no banners or interviews in June, so nothing here




*Total*

@Azeruth 4
@White Wolf 3
@Alaude 4
@Bontakun 10
@Nataly 5
@Haruka Katana 1
@Eros 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 22, 2018)

*Participation Rewards (July-August)*

Entry
(AAB: none, GotW 18-25, PotW 21-29, WotW: none)

@Azeruth 6
@Nataly 8
@Rohan 7

Voting
(AAB: S2R3, GotW 18-24, PotW 20-28, WotW: none)

@Alaude 1
Azeruth 2
@Bontakun 2
@Dean Ambrose  1
@Haruka Kanata 2
Nataly 2
@Priscilla 1

Commenting
(AAB: S2R3, GotW 18-24, PotW 20-28, WotW: none)


Azeruth 3
Bonta 3
Nataly 4
Rohan 2

Team points
(AAB: none)


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 22, 2018)

lol I spelled @Haruka Katana 's name wrong!


----------



## Katou (Nov 22, 2018)

at least Kanata sounds like a person not a sword


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 22, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> at least Kanata sounds like a person not a sword



Have you SEEN @Haruka Katana 's behavior? She acts more like a sword than a person


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 7, 2018)

*Participation Rewards (September)*

Entry
(AAB: none, GotW 26-29, PotW 30-33, WotW: 1)

@Nataly 5
@Azeruth 4
@Bontakun 3
@White Wolf 3
@Sayaka 3

Voting
(AAB: none, GotW 25-29, PotW 29-33, WotW: none)

@Haruka Katana 1
Nataly 1
Azeruth 1
Bontakun 1

Commenting
(AAB: none, GotW 25-29, PotW 29-33, WotW: none)

Team points
(AAB: none)


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 7, 2018)

*Participation Rewards (October)*

Entry
(AAB: none, GotW 30-32, PotW 34-36, WotW: 2)

@Azeruth 3
@Nataly 3
@Gobbet 2
@Aphrodite 2
@White Wolf 2

Voting
(AAB: none, GotW 30-31, PotW 34-35, WotW: 1)

Nataly 1

Commenting
(AAB: none, GotW 30-31, PotW 34-35, WotW: 1)

Azeruth 2
@Bontakun 1
Nataly 3
White Wolf 6

Team points
(AAB: none)


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 7, 2018)

*Participation Rewards (November)*

Entry
(AAB: none, GotW 33-36, PotW 37-40)

@Ignition 1
@Azeruth 3
@Bontakun 2
@President Raiden  1
@Gobbet 2
@Nataly 3
@Grey Wolf 1
@Priscilla 2
@Underworld Broker 1
@Aphrodite 1
@The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ 1

Voting
(AAB: none, GotW 32-35, PotW 36-39)

Azeruth 1
Gobbet 1
Bontakun 1
Ignition 1
Nataly 1
Aphrodite 1

Commenting
(AAB: none, GotW 32-35, PotW 36-39)

Bontakun 5
Nataly 5

Team points
(AAB: none)


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 8, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (December)*

Entry
(AAB: none, GotW 37-40, PotW 41-44)

@Katou 1
@Gin the Nighty 2
@Bontakun 2
@Nataly 4
@Krory 1
@JoJo 1
@Aphrodite 2
@Azeruth 2
@Ignition 1
@Melodie 1
@A 1
@Raiden 1
@Grey Wolf 1
@Virus 1

Voting
(AAB: none, GotW 36-39, PotW 40-43)

Aphrodite 1
@Haruka Katana 1
Bontakun 1
Azeruth 1
Katou 1
Nataly 1

Commenting
(AAB: none, GotW 36-39, PotW 40-43)

Bontakun 3
Nataly 10
Azeruth 3
Ignition 1

Team points
(AAB: none)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (January)*

Entry
(AAB: none, GotW 41-44, PotW 45-48)

@Gin the Nighty 2
@Don King 1
@JoJo 1
@Kairi 1
@Nataly 4
@Krory 1
@Bontakun 1
@Underworld Broker 1
@Raiden 2
@Jibutters 1
@Ignition 1
@Tendou Izumi 2
@TriN 1
@Azeruth 1
@Silver 1

Voting
(AAB: none, GotW 40-43, PotW 44-47)

@Haruka Katana 1
Bontakun 1
Azeruth 1
Ignition 1
Nataly 1
@Dean Ambrose 1
@Aphrodite 1
@Katou 1
Jibutters 1
Gina 1
@Courier Six 1
@Mysticreader 1
Raiden 1

Commenting
(AAB: none, GotW 40-43, PotW 44-47)

Azeruth 10
Nataly 10
@Rohan 3
Jibutters 10
Gina 1
Bontakun 3
@King1 1

Team points
(AAB: none)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (February)*

Entry
(GotW 45-48, PotW 49-52)

@Underworld Broker 1
@Katou 1
@Nataly 4
@Arcuya 1
@Dark 1
@Robin 1
@Aphrodite 1
@Azeruth 2
@Gin the Nighty 1
@Tendou Izumi 2
Bontakun 1
Avalon 2
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Melodie 1
Ignition 1
Alwaysmind 2
blakstealth 1
Santi 1
White Wolf 1
Chamcham Trigger 1
Mysticreader 1
Raiden 1
Jibutters 1

Voting
(GotW 44-47, PotW 48-51)

Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 1
Bontakun 1
Azeruth 1
Catamount 1
Nataly 1
Dark 1
Mysticreader 1
Melodie 1

Commenting
(GotW 44-47, PotW 48-51)

Nataly 5
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
Mysticreader 10
Bontakun 5
Catamount 1
Ignition 2
Avalon 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Chamcham Trigger 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2019)

Re-post for Feb tags


*Spoiler*: _Tag You're It_ 



*Participation Rewards (February)*

Entry
(GotW 45-48, PotW 49-52)

Underworld Broker 1
Katou 1
Nataly 4
Arcuya 1
Dark 1
Robin 1
Aphrodite 1
Azeruth 2
Gina1
Tendou Izumi 2
@Bontakun 1
@A Optimistic 2
@Uchiha Ojii-San 2
@Melodie 1
@Ignition 1
@Alwaysmind 2
@blakstealth 1
@Santi 1
@White Wolf 1
@Chamcham Trigger 1
Mysticreader 1
Raiden 1
Jibutters 1

Voting
(GotW 44-47, PotW 48-51)

Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 1
Bontakun 1
Azeruth 1
Catamount 1
Nataly 1
Dark 1
Mysticreader 1
Melodie 1

Commenting
(GotW 44-47, PotW 48-51)

Nataly 5
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
Mysticreader 10
Bontakun 5
Catamount 1
Ignition 2
Avalon 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Chamcham Trigger 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2019)

Re-post for more Feb tags


*Spoiler*: _No Tag Backs; Home Is Safe!_ 



*Participation Rewards (February)*

Entry
(GotW 45-48, PotW 49-52)

Underworld Broker 1
Katou 1
Nataly 4
Arcuya 1
Dark 1
Robin 1
Aphrodite 1
Azeruth 2
Gina 1
Tendou Izumi 2
Bontakun 1
Avalon 2
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Melodie 1
Ignition 1
Alwaysmind 2
blakstealth 1
Santi 1
White Wolf 1
Chamcham Trigger 1
@Mysticreader 1
@Raiden 1
@Jibutters 1

Voting
(GotW 44-47, PotW 48-51)

@Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 1
Bontakun 1
Azeruth 1
@Catamount 1
Nataly 1
Dark 1
Mysticreader 1
Melodie 1

Commenting
(GotW 44-47, PotW 48-51)

Nataly 5
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
Mysticreader 10
Bontakun 5
Catamount 1
Ignition 2
Avalon 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Chamcham Trigger 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 7, 2019)

so I am confused, it is 2 or is it 4 for me?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 7, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> so I am confused, it is 2 or is it 4 for me?


4

2 for entries
0 for voting
2 for commenting


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (March)*

Entry
(GotW 49-52, PotW 53-56, March BT)

@Gin the Nighty 2
@Bontakun 1
@Nataly 5
@Underworld Broker 2
@Tendou Izumi 1
@Azeruth 1
@Whitebeard 1
@Kobe 3
@Marie 2
@jayjay³² 1
Dark 1
Velvet 1
Rinoa 2
blakstealth 1
Mysticreader 2
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Jibutters 2
Raiden 2
Alwaysmind 2
Yamato 1
Trinity 1
Hero 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Greidy 1
DeVision 1
Undead 1

Voting
(GotW 48-51, PotW 52-55)

Azeruth 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 1
Haruka Katana 1
Dark 1
Jibutters 1
Bontakun 1
Gin 1
Tendou Izumi 1
Rinoa 1
Alwaysmind 1

Commenting
(GotW 48-51, PotW 52-55)

Mysticreader 10
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
Nataly 10
Tendou Izumi 5
Kobe 3
Undead 2
Alwaysmind 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2019)

Re-post for March tags


*Spoiler*: _Repost_ 



*Participation Rewards (March)*

Entry
(GotW 49-52, PotW 53-56, March BT)

Gin 2
Bontakun 1
Nataly 5
Underworld Broker 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Azeruth 1
Whitebeard 1
Kobe 3
Marie 2
Jayjay 1
@Dark 1
@Velvet 1
@Rinoa 2
@blakstealth 1
@Mysticreader 2
@Uchiha Ojii-San 1
@Jibutters 2
@Raiden 2
@Alwaysmind 2
@Yamato 1
Trinity 1
Hero 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Greidy 1
DeVision 1
Undead 1

Voting
(GotW 48-51, PotW 52-55)

Azeruth 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 1
Haruka Katana 1
Dark 1
Jibutters 1
Bontakun 1
Gin 1
Tendou Izumi 1
Rinoa 1
Alwaysmind 1

Commenting
(GotW 48-51, PotW 52-55)

Mysticreader 10
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
Nataly 10
Tendou Izumi 5
Kobe 3
Undead 2
Alwaysmind 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2019)

Re-post for March tags 2:


*Spoiler*: _Repost_ 



*Participation Rewards (March)*

Entry
(GotW 49-52, PotW 53-56, March BT)

Gin 2
Bontakun 1
Nataly 5
Underworld Broker 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Azeruth 1
Whitebeard 1
Kobe 3
Marie 2
Jayjay 1
Dark 1
Velvet 1
Rinoa 2
blakstealth 1
Mysticreader 2
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Jibutters 2
Raiden 2
Alwaysmind 2
Yamato 1
@Trinity 1
@Hero 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@James Bond 1
@Greidy 1
@DeVision 1
@Undead 1

Voting
(GotW 48-51, PotW 52-55)

Azeruth 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 1
Haruka Katana 1
Dark 1
Jibutters 1
Bontakun 1
Gin 1
Tendou Izumi 1
Rinoa 1
Alwaysmind 1

Commenting
(GotW 48-51, PotW 52-55)

Mysticreader 10
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
Nataly 10
Tendou Izumi 5
Kobe 3
Undead 2
Alwaysmind 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 9, 2019)

CC point list updated with Art Lounge participation points.


----------



## Azeruth (May 8, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (April)*

Entry
(GotW 53-57, PotW 57-61, April BT)

@Kobe 6
@jayjay³² 1
@Undead 2
@Marie 2
@Dark 2
@Velvet 3
@James Bond 3
@Underworld Broker 2
@Nataly 6
Gin 2
JoJo 1
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 1
Alwaysmind 2
Raiden 2
Rinoa 2
Majin Lu 1
Azeruth 1
Hero 1
Mysticreader 2
Jibutters 1
Superman 1
DeVision 1
LIBU 1
Haruka Katana 1

Voting
(GotW 52-56, PotW 56-60)

Velvet 1
Bontakun 1
Jibutters 1
Azeruth 2
Kobe 2
Nataly 2
Haruka Katana 1
Undead 1
Fayrra 2
Mysticreader 2
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 1
Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose) 2
James Bond 1
Dark 1
Six Samurai (Water Style) 2
Raiden 1
Alwaysmind 1
Rinoa 1

Commenting
(GotW 52-56, PotW 56-60)

Undead 10
Nataly 10
Kobe 10
Mysticreader 10
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
James Bond 4
Marie 1
Jayjay 2
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 7
Alwaysmind 1
Raiden 5

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Azeruth (May 8, 2019)

Re-post for April tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (April)*

Entry
(GotW 53-57, PotW 57-61, April BT)

Kobe 6
Jayjay 1
Undead 2
Marie 2
Dark 2
Velvet 3
James Bond 3
Underworld Broker 2
Nataly 6
@Gin 2
@JoJo 1
@MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 1
@Alwaysmind 2
@Raiden 2
@Rinoa 2
@Majin Lu 1
Azeruth 1
@Hero 1
@Mysticreader 2
Jibutters 1
Superman 1
DeVision 1
LIBU 1
Haruka Katana 1

Voting
(GotW 52-56, PotW 56-60)

Velvet 1
Bontakun 1
Jibutters 1
Azeruth 2
Kobe 2
Nataly 2
Haruka Katana 1
Undead 1
Fayrra 2
Mysticreader 2
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 1
Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose) 2
James Bond 1
Dark 1
Six Samurai (Water Style) 2
Raiden 1
Alwaysmind 1
Rinoa 1

Commenting
(GotW 52-56, PotW 56-60)

Undead 10
Nataly 10
Kobe 10
Mysticreader 10
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
James Bond 4
Marie 1
Jayjay 2
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 7
Alwaysmind 1
Raiden 5

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Azeruth (May 8, 2019)

Re-post for April tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (April)*

Entry
(GotW 53-57, PotW 57-61, April BT)

Kobe 6
Jayjay 1
Undead 2
Marie 2
Dark 2
Velvet 3
James Bond 3
Underworld Broker 2
Nataly 6
Gin 2
JoJo 1
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 1
Alwaysmind 2
Raiden 2
Rinoa 2
Majin Lu 1
Azeruth 1
Hero 1
Mysticreader 2
@Jibutters 1
@Superman 1
@DeVision 1
@LIBU 1
@Haruka Katana 1

Voting
(GotW 52-56, PotW 56-60)

Velvet 1
@Bontakun 1
Jibutters 1
Azeruth 2
Kobe 2
Nataly 2
Haruka Katana 1
Undead 1
@Fayrra 2
Mysticreader 2
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 1
@Jon Moxley (Dean Ambrose) 2
James Bond 1
Dark 1
@Six Samurai (Water Style) 2
Raiden 1
Alwaysmind 1
Rinoa 1

Commenting
(GotW 52-56, PotW 56-60)

Undead 10
Nataly 10
Kobe 10
Mysticreader 10
Azeruth 10
Jibutters 10
James Bond 4
Marie 1
Jayjay 2
MShiina (ThomasTheCat) 7
Alwaysmind 1
Raiden 5

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 5, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (May)*

Entry
(GotW 58-61, PotW 62-65, May BT)

@Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 2
@Dark 2
@DeVision 1
@Gin 1
@Hero 1
@James Bond 2
@Jibutters 2
@Kobe 2
@LIBU 1
@Marie 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Superman 1
Tendou Izumi 2
Underworld Broker 1
Velvet 2

Voting
(GotW 57-60, PotW 61-64)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Fayrra 1
Haruka Katana 1
Jon Moxley 1
Kobe 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 1
Six Samurai 1

Commenting
(GotW 57-60, PotW 61-64)

Azeruth 10
James Bond 4
Jibutters 6
Kobe 1
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 5, 2019)

Re-post for May tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (May)*

Entry
(GotW 58-61, PotW 62-65, May BT)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 2
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Gin 1
Hero 1
James Bond 2
Jibutters 2
Kobe 2
LIBU 1
Marie 1
@Mysticreader 2
@Nataly 5
@poutanko 1
@Rinoa 2
@Superman 1
@Tendou Izumi 2
@Underworld Broker 1
@Velvet 2

Voting
(GotW 57-60, PotW 61-64)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Fayrra 1
Haruka Katana 1
Jon Moxley 1
Kobe 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 1
Six Samurai 1

Commenting
(GotW 57-60, PotW 61-64)

Azeruth 10
James Bond 4
Jibutters 6
Kobe 1
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 5, 2019)

Re-post for May tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (May)*

Entry
(GotW 58-61, PotW 62-65, May BT)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 2
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Gin 1
Hero 1
James Bond 2
Jibutters 2
Kobe 2
LIBU 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Superman 1
Tendou Izumi 2
Underworld Broker 1
Velvet 2

Voting
(GotW 57-60, PotW 61-64)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
DeVision 1
@Fayrra 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@Jon Moxley 1
Kobe 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 1
@Six Samurai 1

Commenting
(GotW 57-60, PotW 61-64)

Azeruth 10
James Bond 4
Jibutters 6
Kobe 1
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 3, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (June)*

Entry
(GotW 62-65, PotW 66-69, June BT, CCDC)

@Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
@Dark 2
@DeVision 1
@Garcher 1
@Goodboy 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@Hero 1
@HisokaRollin 1
@James Bond 2
@Jibutters 3
Kobe 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Oddjutsu 1
pjsasuke 1
poutanko 1
Raiden 1
Rinoa 1
rohan 1
Shishin 1
Suzutsuki 1
Tendou Izumi 2
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Underworld Broker 1
Velvet 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 2
Fayrra 2
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 2
Jon Moxley 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 1

Commenting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 10
Dark 1
DeVision 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 10
Loni 3
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
poutanko 1
RemChu 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 3, 2019)

Re-post for June tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (June)*

Entry
(GotW 62-65, PotW 66-69, June BT, CCDC)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Garcher 1
Goodboy 1
Haruka Katana 1
Hero 1
HisokaRollin 1
James Bond 2
Jibutters 3
@Kobe 1
@Loni 1
@Majin Lu 2
@Mysticreader 2
@Nataly 5
@Oddjutsu 1
@pjsasuke 1
@poutanko 1
@Raiden 1
@Rinoa 1
rohan 1
Shishin 1
Suzutsuki 1
Tendou Izumi 2
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Underworld Broker 1
Velvet 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 2
Fayrra 2
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 2
Jon Moxley 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 1

Commenting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 10
Dark 1
DeVision 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 10
Loni 3
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
poutanko 1
RemChu 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 3, 2019)

Re-post for June tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (June)*

Entry
(GotW 62-65, PotW 66-69, June BT, CCDC)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Garcher 1
Goodboy 1
Haruka Katana 1
Hero 1
HisokaRollin 1
James Bond 2
Jibutters 3
Kobe 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Oddjutsu 1
pjsasuke 1
poutanko 1
Raiden 1
Rinoa 1
@rohan 1
@Shishin 1
@Suzutsuki 1
@Tendou Izumi 2
@Uchiha Ojii-San 1
@Underworld Broker 1
@Velvet 1
@Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 2
@Fayrra 2
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 2
@Jon Moxley 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 1

Commenting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 10
Dark 1
DeVision 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 10
Loni 3
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
poutanko 1
RemChu 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 3, 2019)

Re-post for June tags 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (June)*
Commenting
(GotW 61-64, PotW 65-68, CCDC)

Azeruth 10
Dark 1
DeVision 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 10
Loni 3
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
poutanko 1
@RemChu 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 7, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (July)*

Entry
(GotW 66-70, PotW 70-74, July BT, Bonus BT)

@Alwaysmind 3
Azeruth 2
@Dark 2
@DeVision 1
@Flame 1
@fuff 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@James Bond 1
@Jibutters 3
@Kate Bishop 1
@Majin Lu 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 3
Nataly 6
novaselinenever 1
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Snowless 1
Steph 2
Underworld Broker 1
Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 65-69, PotW 69-73)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Fayrra 2
Haruka Katana 2
Jibutters 2
Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 1

Commenting
(GotW 65-69, PotW 69-73)

Azeruth 10
Marie 1
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
Steph 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 7, 2019)

Re-post for July tags 2


*Spoiler*: _July_ 



*Participation Rewards (July)*

Entry
(GotW 66-70, PotW 70-74, July BT, Bonus BT)

Alwaysmind 3
Azeruth 2
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Flame 1
fuff 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 3
Kate Bishop 1
Majin Lu 1
@Marie 1
@Mysticreader 3
@Nataly 6
@novaselinenever 1
@poutanko 1
@Rinoa 2
@Snowless 1
@Steph 2
@Underworld Broker 1
@Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 65-69, PotW 69-73)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Fayrra 2
Haruka Katana 2
Jibutters 2
Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 1

Commenting
(GotW 65-69, PotW 69-73)

Azeruth 10
Marie 1
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
Steph 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 7, 2019)

Re-post for July tags 3


*Spoiler*: _July_ 



*Participation Rewards (July)*

Voting
(GotW 65-69, PotW 69-73)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
@Fayrra 2
Haruka Katana 2
Jibutters 2
@Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Aug 18, 2019)

@Azeruth 

how does points in the request and giveaway section work?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

JoJo said:


> @Azeruth
> 
> how does points in the request and giveaway section work?


In the Art Lounge? It depends on how the person does it. If someone asks for something specific and you give them what they ask for, it should be counted as a request, whereas just putting down some avatars for anyone to use is considered a giveaway. They are scored differently.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 18, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> In the Art Lounge? It depends on how the person does it. If someone asks for something specific and you give them what they ask for, it should be counted as a request, whereas just putting down some avatars for anyone to use is considered a giveaway. They are scored differently.


how are they scored is my question 

is still is 1 point per 10 avatars or what


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

JoJo said:


> how are they scored is my question
> 
> is still is 1 point per 10 avatars or what


For giveaways yes.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 18, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> For giveaways yes.


ok thanks 

also how many points do i have currently


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 18, 2019)

JoJo said:


> ok thanks
> 
> also how many points do i have currently


13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (August)*

Entry
(GotW 71-74, PotW 75-78, August BT)

@Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
@Cord 1
@Demetrius 3
@DeVision 1
@Gin 2
@Haruka Katana 1
@Jibutters 3
@LIBU 1
@Light D Lamperouge 1
@Majin Lu 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 5
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Steph 1
Tendou Izumi 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Underworld Broker 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 70-73, PotW 74-77)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 4
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Fayrra 4
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 2
Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 1
Rinoa 2
Steph 2

Commenting
(GotW 70-73, PotW 74-77)

Azeruth 10
Gin 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 10
Steph 2


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2019)

Re-post for August tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (August)*

Entry
(GotW 71-74, PotW 75-78, August BT)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
Cord 1
Demetrius 3
DeVision 1
Gin 2
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 3
LIBU 1
Light D Lamperouge 1
Majin Lu 1
@Marie 1
@Mysticreader 1
@Nataly 5
@poutanko 1
@Rinoa 2
@Steph 1
@Tendou Izumi 1
@Uchiha Ojii-San 1
@Underworld Broker 1
@Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 70-73, PotW 74-77)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 4
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Fayrra 4
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 2
Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 1
Rinoa 2
Steph 2

Commenting
(GotW 70-73, PotW 74-77)

Azeruth 10
Gin 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 10
Steph 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2019)

Re-post for August tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (August)*

Entry
(GotW 71-74, PotW 75-78, August BT)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
Cord 1
Demetrius 3
DeVision 1
Gin 2
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 3
LIBU 1
Light D Lamperouge 1
Majin Lu 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 1
Nataly 5
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Steph 1
Tendou Izumi 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Underworld Broker 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 70-73, PotW 74-77)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 4
@Dark 2
DeVision 1
@Fayrra 4
Haruka Katana 1
Jibutters 2
@Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 1
Rinoa 2
Steph 2

Commenting
(GotW 70-73, PotW 74-77)

Azeruth 10
Gin 1
Marie 1
Mysticreader 10
Steph 2


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 9, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (September)*

Entry
(GotW 75-79, PotW 79-83, CCDC2, September BT)

@A Optimistic 2
@Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 2
@Cord 1
@Dark 3
@DeVision 1
@Flame 1 **
@Gin 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@James Bond 1
@Jibutters 1
JoJo 1
Katou 1
Light D Lamperouge 1
Majin Lu 3
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
Rinoa 3
T.D.A 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Underworld Broker 2
Viole1369 2
Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 74-78, PotW 78-82, CCDC2)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 4
Cord 2
Fayrra 2
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
Jibutters 2
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 1
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Viole1369 1

Commenting
(GotW 74-78, PotW 78-82, CCDC2)

Azeruth 5
Bontakun 4
JoJo 2
Mysticreader 10
Viole1369 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 9, 2019)

Re-post for September tags


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Participation Rewards (September)*

Entry
(GotW 75-79, PotW 79-83, CCDC2, September BT)

A Optimistic 2
Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 2
Cord 1
Dark 3
DeVision 1
Flame 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 1
@JoJo 1 **
@Katou 1
@Light D Lamperouge 1
@Majin Lu 3
@Mysticreader 2
@Nataly 5
@Oreki 1
@poutanko 1
@Rinoa 3
@T.D.A 2
Tendou Izumi 1
Underworld Broker 2
Viole1369 2
Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 74-78, PotW 78-82, CCDC2)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 4
Cord 2
Fayrra 2
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
Jibutters 2
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 1
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Viole1369 1

Commenting
(GotW 74-78, PotW 78-82, CCDC2)

Azeruth 5
Bontakun 4
JoJo 2
Mysticreader 10
Viole1369 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 9, 2019)

Re-post for September tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Participation Rewards (September)*

Entry
(GotW 75-79, PotW 79-83, CCDC2, September BT)

A Optimistic 2
Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 2
Cord 1
Dark 3
DeVision 1
Flame 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Jibutters 1
JoJo 1
Katou 1
Light D Lamperouge 1
Majin Lu 3
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
Rinoa 3
T.D.A 2
@Tendou Izumi 1
@Underworld Broker 2
@Viole1369 2
@Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 74-78, PotW 78-82, CCDC2)

Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 4
Cord 2
@Fayrra 2
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
Jibutters 2
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 1
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Viole1369 1

Commenting
(GotW 74-78, PotW 78-82, CCDC2)

Azeruth 5
@Bontakun 4
JoJo 2
Mysticreader 10
Viole1369 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 6, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (October)*

Entry
(GotW 80-83, PotW 84-87, October BT)

@Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
@Cord 1
@Dark 1
@Dark Wanderer 1
@DeVision 1
@Gin 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@James Bond 1
@Katou 1
@Kira Yagami 1
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 4
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Sassy 1
STARSTRIKE 1
テ. D . えー 2
Takaya 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Underworld Broker 1
Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 79-82, PotW 83-86)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
DeVision 3
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Katou 2
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 2

Commenting
(GotW 79-82, PotW 83-86)

Dark Wanderer 1
Mysticreader 10


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 6, 2019)

Re-post for October tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (October)*

Entry
(GotW 80-83, PotW 84-87, October BT)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
Cord 1
Dark 1
Dark Wanderer 1
DeVision 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Katou 1
Kira Yagami 1
@Majin Lu 2
@Mysticreader 2
@Nataly 4
@poutanko 1
@Rinoa 2
@Sassy 1
@STARSTRIKE 1
@テ. D . えー 2
@Takaya 1
@Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Underworld Broker 1
Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 79-82, PotW 83-86)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
DeVision 3
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Katou 2
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 2

Commenting
(GotW 79-82, PotW 83-86)

Dark Wanderer 1
Mysticreader 10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 6, 2019)

Re-post for October tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (October)*

Entry
(GotW 80-83, PotW 84-87, October BT)

Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 3
Cord 1
Dark 1
Dark Wanderer 1
DeVision 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Katou 1
Kira Yagami 1
Majin Lu 2
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 4
poutanko 1
Rinoa 2
Sassy 1
STARSTRIKE 1
テ. D . えー 2
Takaya 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
@Underworld Broker 1
@Whitebeard 1

Voting
(GotW 79-82, PotW 83-86)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
DeVision 3
@Fayrra 4
@Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Katou 2
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 2

Commenting
(GotW 79-82, PotW 83-86)

Dark Wanderer 1
Mysticreader 10


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 4, 2019)

*Participation Rewards (November)*

Entry
(GotW 84-87, PotW 88-91, November BT)

@A Optimistic 1
@Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 1
@Cord 2
@Dark 1
@DeVision 1
@Don King 1
@Fayrra 1
@Flame 1
@Gin 2
@Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
James Bond 1
Kinjin 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Nep Nep 1
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
QMS 1
retrouvailles 1
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Stephanie 2
stormrage 1
テ. D . えー 3
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Underworld Broker 1
Viole 2
Whitebeard 2
Yamato 2

Voting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
Dark 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Whitebeard 2

Commenting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
Irene 3
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
Skylar 4
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Yamato 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 4, 2019)

Re-post for November tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (November)*

Entry
(GotW 84-87, PotW 88-91, November BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 1
Cord 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 1
Flame 1
Gin 2
Haruka Katana 1
@Irene 1
@James Bond 1
@Kinjin 1
@Majin Lu 1
@Mickey Mouse 1
@Mysticreader 2
@Nataly 5
@Nep Nep 1
@Oreki 1
@poutanko 1
QMS 1
retrouvailles 1
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Stephanie 2
stormrage 1
テ. D . えー 3
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Underworld Broker 1
Viole 2
Whitebeard 2
Yamato 2

Voting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
Dark 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Whitebeard 2

Commenting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
Irene 3
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
Skylar 4
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Yamato 2

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 4, 2019)

Re-post for November tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (November)*

Entry
(GotW 84-87, PotW 88-91, November BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 1
Cord 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 1
Flame 1
Gin 2
Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
James Bond 1
Kinjin 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Nep Nep 1
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
@QMS 1
@retrouvailles 1
@Rinoa 1
@Shrike 1
@Simon 1
@Skylar 2
@Stephanie 2
@stormrage 1
@テ. D . えー 3
@Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Underworld Broker 1
Viole 2
Whitebeard 2
Yamato 2

Voting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
Dark 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Whitebeard 2

Commenting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
Irene 3
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
Skylar 4
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Yamato 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 4, 2019)

Re-post for November tags 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (November)*

Entry
(GotW 84-87, PotW 88-91, November BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alwaysmind 2
Azeruth 1
Cord 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 1
Flame 1
Gin 2
Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
James Bond 1
Kinjin 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nataly 5
Nep Nep 1
Oreki 1
poutanko 1
QMS 1
retrouvailles 1
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Stephanie 2
stormrage 1
テ. D . えー 3
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
@Underworld Broker 1
@Viole 2
@Whitebeard 2
@Yamato 2

Voting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

Azeruth 4
Cord 2
Dark 1
Don King 1
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 1
Irene 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nataly 4
Rinoa 1
Shrike 1
Uchiha Ojii-San 1
Whitebeard 2

Commenting
(GotW 83-86, PotW 87-90)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
Irene 3
Mysticreader 10
Nataly 10
Skylar 4
Uchiha Ojii-San 2
Yamato 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 8, 2020)

*Participation Rewards (December)*

Entry
(GotW 88-92, PotW 92-96, December BT, Special BT)

@A Optimistic 1
@Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
@DeVision 1
@Don King 1
@Eiko 3
@fuff 1
@Gin 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@James Bond 1
@Kira Yagami 1
Krory 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
mina 1
Mysticreader 2
Nanami 2
Nataly 6
Rinoa 3
Stephanie 1
T.D.A 1
Underworld Broker 1
Viole 1
Worm Juice 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

A Optimistic 3
Azeruth 4
Dark 4
DeVision 2
Eiko 4
Fayrra 2
Flame 4
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
Jon Moxley 2
Majin Lu 2
mina 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 3
Nataly 2
Oreki 1
Rinoa 3

Commenting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

Catamount 10
Eiko 10
GANDO 1
mina 10
Mysticreader 10
Nanami 6
Nataly 10
Ren. 1
Yamato 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 8, 2020)

Re-post for December tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (December)*

Entry
(GotW 88-92, PotW 92-96, December BT, Special BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
DeVision 1
Don King 1
Eiko 3
fuff 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Kira Yagami 1
@Krory 1
@Majin Lu 1
@Mickey Mouse 1
@mina 1
@Mysticreader 2
@Nanami 2
@Nataly 6
@Rinoa 3
@Stephanie 1
@T.D.A 1
Underworld Broker 1
Viole 1
Worm Juice 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

A Optimistic 3
Azeruth 4
Dark 4
DeVision 2
Eiko 4
Fayrra 2
Flame 4
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
Jon Moxley 2
Majin Lu 2
mina 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 3
Nataly 2
Oreki 1
Rinoa 3

Commenting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

Catamount 10
Eiko 10
GANDO 1
mina 10
Mysticreader 10
Nanami 6
Nataly 10
Ren. 1
Yamato 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 8, 2020)

Re-post for December tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (December)*

Entry
(GotW 88-92, PotW 92-96, December BT, Special BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
DeVision 1
Don King 1
Eiko 3
fuff 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Kira Yagami 1
Krory 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
mina 1
Mysticreader 2
Nanami 2
Nataly 6
Rinoa 3
Stephanie 1
T.D.A 1
@Underworld Broker 1
@Viole 1
@Worm Juice 1
@Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

A Optimistic 3
Azeruth 4
@Dark 4
DeVision 2
Eiko 4
@Fayrra 2
@Flame 4
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
@Jon Moxley 2
Majin Lu 2
mina 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 3
Nataly 2
@Oreki 1
Rinoa 3

Commenting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

@Catamount 10
Eiko 10
GANDO 1
mina 10
Mysticreader 10
Nanami 6
Nataly 10
Ren. 1
Yamato 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 8, 2020)

Re-post for December tags 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (December)*

Entry
(GotW 88-92, PotW 92-96, December BT, Special BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alwaysmind 1
Azeruth 1
DeVision 1
Don King 1
Eiko 3
fuff 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
James Bond 1
Kira Yagami 1
Krory 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
mina 1
Mysticreader 2
Nanami 2
Nataly 6
Rinoa 3
Stephanie 1
T.D.A 1
Underworld Broker 1
Viole 1
Worm Juice 1
Yamato 1

Voting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

A Optimistic 3
Azeruth 4
Dark 4
DeVision 2
Eiko 4
Fayrra 2
Flame 4
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 2
Jon Moxley 2
Majin Lu 2
mina 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 3
Nataly 2
Oreki 1
Rinoa 3

Commenting
(GotW 87-91, PotW 91-95)

Catamount 10
Eiko 10
@GANDO 1
mina 10
Mysticreader 10
Nanami 6
Nataly 10
@Ren. 1
Yamato 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2020)

*Participation Rewards (January)*

Entry
(GotW 93-96, PotW 97-100, January BT)

@A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 3
@Dark 1
@DeVision 1
@Eiko 2
@Flame 1
@Gin 1
@Haruka Katana 1
@Ivan 1
@Kira Yagami 1
@Krory 2
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nanami 1
Rinoa 2
Skylar 2
Underworld Broker 1
whamslam3 1
Worm Juice 1

Voting
(GotW 92-95, PotW 96-99)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 4
Haruka Katana 4
Jon Moxley 1
Krory 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 4
Rinoa 4
Worm Juice 1

Commenting
(GotW 92-95, PotW 96-99)

Eiko 4
Mysticreader 10


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2020)

Re-post for January tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (January)*

Entry
(GotW 93-96, PotW 97-100, January BT)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 3
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 2
Flame 1
Gin 1
Haruka Katana 1
Ivan 1
Kira Yagami 1
Krory 2
@Majin Lu 1
@Mickey Mouse 1
@Mysticreader 2
@Nanami 1
@Rinoa 2
@Skylar 2
@Underworld Broker 1
@whamslam3 1
@Worm Juice 1

Voting
(GotW 92-95, PotW 96-99)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
@Fayrra 4
Flame 4
Haruka Katana 4
Jon Moxley 1
Krory 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 4
Rinoa 4
Worm Juice 1

Commenting
(GotW 92-95, PotW 96-99)

Eiko 4
Mysticreader 10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2020)

Re-post for January tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (January)*
Voting
(GotW 92-95, PotW 96-99)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 4
Haruka Katana 4
@Jon Moxley 1
Krory 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nanami 4
Rinoa 4
Worm Juice 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2020)

*Participation Rewards (February)*

Entry
(GotW 97-100, PotW 101-104, February BT)

Azeruth 4
@DeVision 1
@Eiko 1
@Majin Lu 2
@Mickey Mouse 1
@Mysticreader 1
@Nana 2
@Nataly 3
@Rinoa 2
@Underworld Broker 1
Worm Juice 1

Voting
(GotW 96-99, PotW 100-103)

A Optimistic 3
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 4
Nataly 1
Rinoa 4

Commenting
(GotW 96-99, PotW 100-103)

mina 6
Mysticreader 10
Nana 2
Nataly 10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2020)

Re-post for February tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (February)*

Entry
(GotW 97-100, PotW 101-104, February BT)

Azeruth 4
DeVision 1
Eiko 1
Majin Lu 2
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 1
Nana 2
Nataly 3
Rinoa 2
Underworld Broker 1
@Worm Juice 1

Voting
(GotW 96-99, PotW 100-103)

@A Optimistic 3
Azeruth 4
@Dark 1
Eiko 4
@Fayrra 4
@Flame 1
@Haruka Katana 4
@Jon Moxley 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 4
Nataly 1
Rinoa 4

Commenting
(GotW 96-99, PotW 100-103)

@mina 6
Mysticreader 10
Nana 2
Nataly 10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 7, 2020)

*Participation Rewards (March)*

Entry
(GotW 101-105, PotW 105-109, March BT)

Azeruth 2
@Dark 1
@DeVision 1
@Eiko 3
@Haruka Katana 1
@Ignition 2
@JoJo 1
@Majin Lu 1
@Mickey Mouse 1
mina 1
Mysticreader 2
Nana 3
Nataly 6
Rinoa 1
Skylar 1
Underworld Broker 1

Voting
(GotW 100-104, PotW 104-108)

Azeruth 4
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 2
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
Loni 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nana 2
Nataly 4
Rinoa 2

Commenting
(GotW 100-104, PotW 104-108)

Eiko 10
Ignition 2
Milady 1
Mysticreader 10
Nana 1
Nataly 10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 7, 2020)

Re-post for March tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (March)*

Entry
(GotW 101-105, PotW 105-109, March BT)

Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 3
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
JoJo 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
@mina 1
@Mysticreader 2
@Nana 3
@Nataly 6
@Rinoa 1
@Skylar 1
@Underworld Broker 1

Voting
(GotW 100-104, PotW 104-108)

Azeruth 4
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 2
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
Loni 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nana 2
Nataly 4
Rinoa 2

Commenting
(GotW 100-104, PotW 104-108)

Eiko 10
Ignition 2
Milady 1
Mysticreader 10
Nana 1
Nataly 10

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 7, 2020)

Re-post for March tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Participation Rewards (March)*

Entry
(GotW 101-105, PotW 105-109, March BT)

Azeruth 2
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 3
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
JoJo 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
mina 1
Mysticreader 2
Nana 3
Nataly 6
Rinoa 1
Skylar 1
Underworld Broker 1

Voting
(GotW 100-104, PotW 104-108)

Azeruth 4
Dark 2
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
@Fayrra 4
@Flame 2
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
@Loni 1
Majin Lu 4
Mysticreader 4
Nana 2
Nataly 4
Rinoa 2

Commenting
(GotW 100-104, PotW 104-108)

Eiko 10
Ignition 2
@Milady 1
Mysticreader 10
Nana 1
Nataly 10


----------



## Azeruth (May 6, 2020)

*Participation Rewards (April)*

Entry
(GotW 106-109, PotW 110-113, April BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alibaba Saluja 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 1
fuff 1
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
Ivan 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nana 3
Nataly 5
Rinoa 2
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Velvet 2

Voting
(GotW 105-108, PotW 109-112)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Jackk 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 4
Nataly 4
Oreki 1
Rinoa 4
Silver 1

Commenting
(GotW 105-108, PotW 109-112)

Amol 1
Dark 1
Eiko 1
Ignition 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 2
Nataly 8
Silver 2

Totals

@A Optimistic 2
@Alibaba Saluja 1
@Amol 1
Azeruth 5
@Dark 3
@DeVision 2
@Eiko 6
@Fayrra 4
@Flame 1
fuff 1
Haruka Katana 5
Ignition 3
Ivan 1
Jackk 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 10
Nana 9
Nataly 17
Oreki 1
Rinoa 6
Silver 3
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Velvet 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (May 6, 2020)

Re-post for April tags


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Participation Rewards (April)*

Entry
(GotW 106-109, PotW 110-113, April BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alibaba Saluja 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 1
fuff 1
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
Ivan 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nana 3
Nataly 5
Rinoa 2
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Velvet 2

Voting
(GotW 105-108, PotW 109-112)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Jackk 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 4
Nataly 4
Oreki 1
Rinoa 4
Silver 1

Commenting
(GotW 105-108, PotW 109-112)

Amol 1
Dark 1
Eiko 1
Ignition 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 2
Nataly 8
Silver 2

Totals

A Optimistic 2
Alibaba Saluja 1
Amol 1
Azeruth 5
Dark 3
DeVision 2
Eiko 6
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
@fuff 1
@Haruka Katana 5
@Ignition 3
@Ivan 1
@Jackk 1
@Loni 1
@Majin Lu 1
@Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 10
Nana 9
Nataly 17
Oreki 1
Rinoa 6
Silver 3
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Velvet 2


----------



## Azeruth (May 6, 2020)

Re-post for April tags 2


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Participation Rewards (April)*

Entry
(GotW 106-109, PotW 110-113, April BT)

A Optimistic 1
Alibaba Saluja 1
Azeruth 1
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 1
fuff 1
Haruka Katana 1
Ignition 2
Ivan 1
Mickey Mouse 1
Mysticreader 2
Nana 3
Nataly 5
Rinoa 2
Simon 1
Skylar 2
Velvet 2

Voting
(GotW 105-108, PotW 109-112)

A Optimistic 1
Azeruth 4
Dark 1
DeVision 1
Eiko 4
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
Haruka Katana 4
Jackk 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 4
Nataly 4
Oreki 1
Rinoa 4
Silver 1

Commenting
(GotW 105-108, PotW 109-112)

Amol 1
Dark 1
Eiko 1
Ignition 1
Mysticreader 4
Nana 2
Nataly 8
Silver 2

Totals

A Optimistic 2
Alibaba Saluja 1
Amol 1
Azeruth 5
Dark 3
DeVision 2
Eiko 6
Fayrra 4
Flame 1
fuff 1
Haruka Katana 5
Ignition 3
Ivan 1
Jackk 1
Loni 1
Majin Lu 1
Mickey Mouse 1
@Mysticreader 10
@Nana 9
@Nataly 17
@Oreki 1
@Rinoa 6
@Silver 3
@Simon 1
@Skylar 2
@Velvet 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2020)

*CC Participation Rewards - May 2020*


*Entries (PotW 114-118, GotW 110-114)   * 
 
A Optimistic    1                    
Alibaba Saluja    2                    
Eiko    2                    
Gin    1                    
Ivan    1                    
Jibutters    2                    
Majin Lu    2                    
mina    1                    
Mysticreader    1                    
Nana    2                    
Nataly    5                    
Oreki    1                    
Rinoa    2                    
Simon    2                    
TheWiggian    1                    



*Votes (PotW 113-117, GotW 109-113)         * 
 
A Optimistic    1                    
Alibaba Saluja    1                    
Amol    1                    
Azeruth    1                    
Dark    2                    
DeVision    2                    
Eiko    4                    
Fayrra    4                    
Flame    4                    
Gin    1                    
Haruka Katana    4                    
Jibutters    2                    
Jon Moxley    1                    
Light D Lamperouge    1                    
Loni    4                    
Majin Lu    4                    
Mysticreader    4                    
Nana    4                    
Nataly    4                    
Prince Vegeta    4                    
Rinoa    4                    
Simon    1                                      


*Comments (PotW 113-117, GotW 109-113)     * 
 
Alibaba Saluja    4                    
Amol    10                    
DeVision    1                    
Gin    1                    
Jibutters    3                    
Mysticreader    10                    
Nana    2                    
Nataly    10                    
Simon    1                    
TheWiggian    3                    


*Total Points (+May BT)* 
 
@A Optimistic    5
@Alibaba Saluja    10
@Amol    11
@Azeruth    1
@Dark    2
@DeVision    6
@Eiko    6
@Fayrra    4
@Flame    7
Gin    3
Go D. Usopp    3
Haruka Katana    7
Ivan    1
Jibutters    7
Jon Moxley    1
Light D Lamperouge    1
Loni    4
Majin Lu    6
Mickey Mouse    3
mina    1
Mysticreader    18
Nana    11
Nataly    22
Oreki    1
Prince Vegeta    4
Rinoa    6
Simon    4
TheWiggian    4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2020)

Repost for May tags 1:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*CC Participation Rewards - May 2020*


*Entries (PotW 114-118, GotW 110-114)   * 
 
A Optimistic    1                    
Alibaba Saluja    2                    
Eiko    2                    
Gin    1                    
Ivan    1                    
Jibutters    2                    
Majin Lu    2                    
mina    1                    
Mysticreader    1                    
Nana    2                    
Nataly    5                    
Oreki    1                    
Rinoa    2                    
Simon    2                    
TheWiggian    1                    



*Votes (PotW 113-117, GotW 109-113)         * 
 
A Optimistic    1                    
Alibaba Saluja    1                    
Amol    1                    
Azeruth    1                    
Dark    2                    
DeVision    2                    
Eiko    4                    
Fayrra    4                    
Flame    4                    
Gin    1                    
Haruka Katana    4                    
Jibutters    2                    
Jon Moxley    1                    
Light D Lamperouge    1                    
Loni    4                    
Majin Lu    4                    
Mysticreader    4                    
Nana    4                    
Nataly    4                    
Prince Vegeta    4                    
Rinoa    4                    
Simon    1                                      


*Comments (PotW 113-117, GotW 109-113)     * 
 
Alibaba Saluja    4                    
Amol    10                    
DeVision    1                    
Gin    1                    
Jibutters    3                    
Mysticreader    10                    
Nana    2                    
Nataly    10                    
Simon    1                    
TheWiggian    3                    


*Total Points (+May BT)* 
 
A Optimistic    5
Alibaba Saluja    10
Amol    11
Azeruth    1
Dark    2
DeVision    6
Eiko    6
Fayrra    4
Flame    7
@Gin    3
@Go D. Usopp    3
@Haruka Katana    7
@Ivan    1
@Jibutters    7
@Jon Moxley    1
@Light D Lamperouge    1
@Loni    4
Majin Lu    6
@Mickey Mouse    3
mina    1
Mysticreader    18
Nana    11
Nataly    22
Oreki    1
Prince Vegeta    4
Rinoa    6
Simon    4
TheWiggian    4


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 9, 2020)

Repost for May tags 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*CC Participation Rewards - May 2020*


*Entries (PotW 114-118, GotW 110-114)   * 
 
A Optimistic    1                     
Alibaba Saluja    2                     
Eiko    2                     
Gin    1                     
Ivan    1                     
Jibutters    2                     
Majin Lu    2                     
mina    1                     
Mysticreader    1                     
Nana    2                     
Nataly    5                     
Oreki    1                     
Rinoa    2                     
Simon    2                     
TheWiggian    1                     



*Votes (PotW 113-117, GotW 109-113)         * 
 
A Optimistic    1                     
Alibaba Saluja    1                     
Amol    1                     
Azeruth    1                     
Dark    2                     
DeVision    2                     
Eiko    4                     
Fayrra    4                     
Flame    4                     
Gin    1                     
Haruka Katana    4                     
Jibutters    2                     
Jon Moxley    1                     
Light D Lamperouge    1                     
Loni    4                     
Majin Lu    4                     
Mysticreader    4                     
Nana    4                     
Nataly    4                     
Prince Vegeta    4                     
Rinoa    4                     
Simon    1                                       


*Comments (PotW 113-117, GotW 109-113)     * 
 
Alibaba Saluja    4                     
Amol    10                     
DeVision    1                     
Gin    1                     
Jibutters    3                     
Mysticreader    10                     
Nana    2                     
Nataly    10                     
Simon    1                     
TheWiggian    3                     


*Total Points (+May BT)* 
 
A Optimistic    5
Alibaba Saluja    10
Amol    11
Azeruth    1
Dark    2
DeVision    6
Eiko    6
Fayrra    4
Flame    7
Gin    3
Go D. Usopp    3
Haruka Katana    7
Ivan    1
Jibutters    7
Jon Moxley    1
Light D Lamperouge    1
Loni    4
Majin Lu    6
Mickey Mouse    3
@mina    1
@Mysticreader    18
@Nana    11
@Nataly    22
@Oreki    1
@Prince Vegeta    4
@Rinoa    6
@Simon    4
@TheWiggian    4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*June        

Entries: PotW 119-122 | GotW 115-118* 

A Optimistic 6   
Alibaba Saluja 2   
Aesima 1   
Gin 1   
Inene 1   
Majin Lu 2   
Mysticreader 1   
Nataly 8   
Rinoa 1   
TheWiggian 1   

*Votes: PotW 118-121 | GotW 114-117* 

A Optimistic 4   
Alibaba Saluja 1   
Amol 4   
Dark 4   
DeVision 4   
Fayrra 4   
Flame 4   
Gianfi 1   
Gin 2   
Haruka Katana 4   
Irene 4   
Light D Lamperouge 4   
Loni 2   
Majin Lu 1   
Mysticreader 4   
Nataly 4   
Prince Vegeta 4   
Rinoa 4   

*Comments: PotW 118-121 | GotW 114-117* 

Amol 2   
Go D. Usopp 2   
Mysticreader 8   
Nataly 2   
Vodka Genie 2   

*TOTAL* 

A Optimistic 10   
Aesima 1   
Alibaba Saluja 3   
Amol 6   
Dark 4   
DeVision 4   
Fayrra 4   
Flame 4   
Gianfi 1   
Gin 3   
Go D. Usopp 2   
Haruka Katana 4   
Inene 5   
Light D Lamperouge 4   
Loni 2   
Majin Lu 3   
Mysticreader 13   
Nataly 14   
Prince Vegeta 4   
Rinoa 5   
TheWiggian 1   
Vodka Genie 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*July        

Entries: PotW 123-126 | GotW 119-122*

Gianfi 2    
Gin 1    
Irene 1    
Krory 1    
Majin Lu 1    
Mysticreader 1    
Nataly 2    
Rinoa 3    
Vodka Genie 1    

*Votes: PotW 122-125 | GotW 118-121*

Alibaba Saluja 4    
Amol 1    
DeVision4    
Fayrra 4    
Flame 1    
Gianfi 2    
Haruka Katana 4    
Irene 4    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 2    
Majin Lu 1    
Mysticreader 4    
Nataly 1    
Prince Vegeta 1    
Rinoa 2    

*Comments: PotW 122-125 | GotW 118-121*

Loni 1    
Mysticreader 8    

*TOTAL* 

Alibaba Saluja 4    
Amol 1    
DeVision 4    
Fayrra 4    
Flame 1    
Gianfi 4    
Gin 1    
Haruka Katana 4    
Irene 5    
Krory 1    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 3    
Majin Lu 2    
Mysticreader 13    
Nataly 3    
Prince Vegeta 1    
Rinoa 5    
Vodka Genie 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*August        

Entries: PotW 127-131 | GotW 123-127*

Alwaysmind 1    
Aesima 1    
Gin 2    
Krory 2    
Majin Lu 1    
Mysticreader 1    
Nataly 3    
Rinoa 3    
Underworld Broker 1    

*Votes: PotW 126-130 | GotW 122-126*

Alibaba Saluja 1    
Aesima 2    
Amol 1    
DeVision 4    
Fayrra 4    
Flame 1    
Gianfi 4    
Haruka Katana 4    
Irene 1    
Jon Moxley 1    
Krory 2    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 2    
Mysticreader 4    
Nataly 1    
Prince Vegeta 1    
Rinoa 2    
Underworld Broker 2    

*Comments: PotW 126-130 | GotW 122-126*

Amol 4    
Mysticreader 10    
Vodka Genie 2    

*TOTAL* 

Aesima 3    
Alibaba Saluja 1    
Alwaysmind 1    
Amol 5    
DeVision 4    
Fayrra 4    
Flame 1    
Gianfi 4    
Gin 2    
Haruka Katana 4    
Irene 1    
Jon Moxley 1    
Krory 4    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 2    
Majin Lu 1    
Mysticreader 15    
Nataly 4    
Prince Vegeta 1    
Rinoa 5    
Rinoa 2    
Underworld Broker 3    
Vodka Genie 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*September        

Entries: PotW 132-135 | GotW 128-131*

Aesima 1    
Eiko 1    
Gianfi 2    
Loni 1    
Majin Lu 1    
Mysticreader 1    
Rinoa 3    
TheWiggian 2
Underworld Broker 1    
Yamato 1    

*Votes: PotW 131-134 | GotW 127-130*

Alibaba Saluja 4    
Aesima 1    
DeVision 4    
Fayrra 4    
Gianfi 2    
Haruka Katana 4    
Irene 1    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 4    
Mysticreader 4    
Prince Vegeta 4    
Rinoa 4    

*Comments: PotW 131-134 | GotW 127-130* 

Mysticreader 6    

*TOTAL* 

Aesima 2    
Alibaba Saluja 4    
DeVision 4    
Eiko 1    
Fayrra 4    
Gianfi 4    
Haruka Katana 4    
Irene 1    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 5    
Majin Lu 1    
Mysticreader 11    
Prince Vegeta 4    
Rinoa 7    
TheWiggian 1    
Underworld Broker 1    
Yamato 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*October        

Entries: PotW 136-139 | GotW 132-135*

Alibaba Saluja 1    
Aesima 1    
Eiko 1    
Everlong 1    
Gianfi 2    
Gin 1    
Fuff 1    
Hero 1    
Jibutters 1    
Loni 1    
Mysticreader 2    
Rinoa 2    

*Votes: PotW 135-138 | GotW 131-134*

Alibaba Saluja 4    
Aesima 1    
DeVision 4    
Eiko 1    
Fayrra 4    
Flame 1    
Gianfi 1    
Gin 1    
Haruka Katana 2    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 2    
Mysticreader 4    
Prince Vegeta 4    
Rinoa 4    

*Comments: PotW 135-138 | GotW 131-134*

Mysticreader 5    

*TOTAL*

Aesima 2    
Alibaba Saluja 5    
DeVision 4    
Eiko 2    
Everlong 1    
Fayrra 4    
Flame 1    
Fuff 1    
Gianfi 3    
Gin 2    
Haruka Katana 2    
Hero 1    
Jibutters 1    
Light D Lamperouge 4    
Loni 3    
Mysticreader 11    
Prince Vegeta 4    
Rinoa 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

*November

Entries : PotW 140 | GotW 137*

Djomla 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

Please, check previous posts.

@A Optimistic
@Aesima
Alibaba Saluja
@Alwaysmind
@Amol
@Dark
@DeVision
@Djomla

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

Please, read previous posts.

@Eiko
@Everlong
@Fayrra
@Flame
@fuff
@Gianfi
@Gin
@Go D. Usopp

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

Please, read previous posts

@Haruka Katana 
@Hero 
@Irene
@Jibutters 
@Jon Moxley 
@Krory
@Light D Lamperouge
@Loni

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 10, 2021)

Please, read previous posts

@Mysticreader
@Nataly 
@Prince Vegeta 
@Rinoa
@TheWiggian
@Underworld Broker
@vodka genie 
@Yamato

Reactions: Like 1


----------

